# JVC Rear-Projection TV problem



## rmscho02 (Nov 19, 2014)

I've got a JVC HD-56G787 rear-projection HDTV that just suddenly conked out. Specifically, while watching the TV suddenly turned off. Upon turning it back on, the Power AND the Lamp LEDs are flashing rapidly/simultaneously. From what I've researched it sounds like it might be the light housing unseated (probably kids bumping into TV) or maybe a bulb issue. Before I buy a new bulb wanted to see if anyone thought that was a good step or had other troubleshooting advice. I'd rather not take it to a dealer/shop as the 'certified' JVC ones are 30 miles away and I'd probably pay more than what I did for the TV.

Thanks!


----------

